# Scrape company details from web



## gargamalebarbosa (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi , 
Is that possible  scrape ALL companies  mail address and phone numbers to excel. You can see under "show details" button in per each company.

Link : Search for exhibitors

Thank you,


----------



## Michal_Banasinski (Dec 19, 2022)

In this type of situation first thing to do is check if there is API on the backend of the website, right-click -> inspect -> network -> refresh page.
Hopefully, you will find an API request with the response in JSON file that contains data that you are interested in.





If you find such API you can try to send requests directly and extract data from JSON, unfortunately not in this case. Usually, API just responds of you need to insert cookies if it is protected.



Even inserting cookies do not help, I do not attach the proper query string it is error 400, not 403.

So the answer is, you have 2 ways:

- figure out how to send a valid request to API,  you will scrape fast this way so fight for it if you need a lot of data to scrape.
- automate web browser with clinking on buttons.


----------

